# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  De volta a carga (carlos Mota)

## Carlos Mota

boas

depois da minha ultima desgraça nos reef :Icon Cry:  

fiquei desolado e resolvi dar um tempo :Coradoeolhos:  

claro que três dias depois já estava um projecto novo em mente  :SbSourire2:  

cá vai as primeiras fotos do bicho :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
Aí está a nascer mais um Ferrari dos salgados   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :SbOk:  
Manda as caracteristicas técnicas da bicho  :Pracima: 
Dimensões, espessuras de vidros, furação, diametros da tubagem sump etc.
Cump.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

oh yeah! :SbOk:   Isso tá com bom aspecto, os meu parabéns pelo rápido restart  :Palmas:  .

também tenho curiosidade nos pormenores que o Pedro Azevedo pede. 

Colaste os vidros laterais por cima do vidro de fundo ou à volta :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Micael Alves

que tudo corra pelo melhor :Olá:

----------


## Carlos Gião

:Olá:  Carlos
Tanto empenho só merece sucesso :SbOk:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas  :Olá:  

 :Admirado:  Já vi melhores desculpas para se ter um aquário novo mas tudo bem cada um usa as armas que tem.  :Coradoeolhos:   estou a brincar óbviamente, espero que essa máquina tenha o melhor suçesso possivel e dê horas infinitas de prazer a ti e aos teus amigos. Pareçe teres condições de fazer algo extraordinário vamos é esperar que tudo seja feito com calma e venha a concretizar o sonho que tens hoje em mente.
Desejo sinceramente sorte para mais um salgado que vai nascer e espero um dia poder ver isso ao vivo com toda a vida que se sempre imagina num aquário com essas condições. Vai dando noticias do desenvolvimento da máquina pode ser que um dia possas competir comigo  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Um abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Ola Carlos,

Sim senhor assim é que é,tens ai um aquário que parece ter umas medidas de meter inveja,não vai faltar espaço.Desejo-te uma boa montagem,tambem com o pessoal que ai esta a ajudar que mais se pode contar,só pode ficar fixe.
Se for preciso ajuda é só dar um toque.

abraço

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

A ti o bichinho morde bem depressa.

"ó querida, morreu tudo, vou desfazer o aquario e sei lá....montar um maior!!!" :yb624:  

 :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Já vi melhores desculpas para se ter um aquário novo mas tudo bem cada um usa as armas que tem.


isso não se diz :Icon Cry:  não pelo que aconteceu :Coradoeolhos:  mas porque tem uma ponta de verdade :SbSourire2:  agora imagina só se a minha esposa soubesse mexer em computadores :JsAccusateur:  :yb624:   :yb624:  

quanto aos pormenores vou meter tudo explicadinho,mas como devem imaginar por agora o tempo livre não é muito

agradeço a ajuda de varios membros que tem dado apoio e ideias das quais muitas foram aporveitadas neste projecto

espero é que resultem como tenho pensado
muitas das coisas temos uma ideia de como trabalharão,mas na pratica depois não funciona :SbSourire2:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas,
boa sorte para esse projecto, que de certeza vai ser  de reeffrencia na aquariofilia marinha.

se presisares de alguma coisa, ja sabes tou ca.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Parabéns isso só pode vir a correr bem.

Bem entretanto, como é que faz para mudar para um aquário maior, sem levar na cabeça :yb624:  ?

Tens  de me ensinar esse truque. :yb624:  

Boa sorte. :SbOk2:

----------


## Jose.Silva

Assim mesmo força .

----------


## Fernando Soares

Carlos

So um conselho.

Reparei que estavam dois telemoveis na mesa.

Por favor, enquanto o Pisco esta a mexer nos aquarios, mantem os telemoveis bastante longe de forma que ele não os ouça, ou então desliga-os  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas 
Só quero aqui dizer que se o outro aquário era 5***** este pelos retratos será seguramente melhor.
Carlos se precisares da minha ajuda é só dizeres.
Fiquem Bem. :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Jose Neves

Realmente é um verdadeiro bicho entao visto ao vivo :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Quando virem o setup vao todos ficar :yb665:   :yb665:  e quando virem as bombas de circulaçao :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

Desejo as melhores felecidades

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ora aí está o que é!

Passado é passado e serve para aprendermos. Espera-nos mais um aquário de sucesso, desta vez feito e pensado com o know-how que já adquiriste no outro.

É impressão minha ou isso levou um upgrade de tamanho e este aquário vai ser maior que o outro? :Admirado:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Carlos. :tutasla:  

-Depois de ouvir a historia que fechaste a entrada e o corredor que dá para a mesma para la colocares o aquario que agora colocaste fotos dessa mesma entrada . :SbSourire2:  
E depois teres que receber os convidados pela cozinha ,vi logo que a tua esposa era um anjo  :Palmas:   :SbOk:   a minha colocava-me a mim e ao aquario na rua.

Espero que não voltes a fazer os mesmos erros que no primeiro ,porque já são mais de 2 anos nos salgados e isso faz de ti já um pró.
O novo aquario já tem mais a ver com um aquario de agua salgada é muito mais largo logo ai ve-se a expriencia da pessoa que o esta a montar. :Olá:  

Boa sorte para o teu novo reef e que as coisas corram da maneira mais facil possivel ,porque problemas de mais já tiveste tu com o outro. :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

Boas Carlos Mota,

Uma pessoa pode concluir clamente que tu tens uma paixão enorme por este hobby, pois com  o que te aconteceu , qualquer pessoa teria motivos para desanimar levando-a a desistir. Tu nao, estás a mostrar que o comaninho é sempre para a frente.
És um exemplo a seguir, e que eu admiro,


quando quiseres ajuda avisa, pois para mim seria um enorme prazer ajudar-te neste teu super projecto, e porque na prática aprende-se muito.

sem duvida que é mesmo grande o aquario, quando puderes coloca tudo ai, para uma pessoa poder ir imaginando o que vai sair daí, se conseguimos claro.


 :SbOk:  fica bem e força nisso :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Carlos.

Quero felicitar-te por esse projecto que, embora numa fase embrionária, com certeza se irá tornar numa referência, dada a tua paixão, experiência e dedicação a este _hobby_.

Contudo, gostaria de saber se, nesta imagem, no segundo furo a contar da esquerda, em cima, não há uma fissura?

----------


## António A Silva

Olá :Olá:  ,
tens mais algum truque na manga que me possas ensinar para fazer um novo aqua?
Eu ando já a alguns meses a pensar como dar a volta à minha senhora mas... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  . Naturalmente não me conheces mas eu segui o teu problema... que pena que tive, imagino como tu te sentiste mas alegra-me bastante saber desse novo projecto, sabes porquê? Porque fico mais descansado, afinal há mais malucos como eu e acredita se há pessoas que já gastaram dinheiro, eu sou um deles. Dificilmente precisarás da minha modesta ajuda, no entanto, acredita, qualquer coisa apita.

Grande Abraço
António

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

o Jose tem razao, parece haver uma racha no vidro onde foi furado :Admirado:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> o Jose tem razao, parece haver uma racha no vidro onde foi furado


estejam descansados não existe nada no vidro o que se vê na foto é marcador a marcar o meio onde se fez o furo :SbOk3:  




> Olá ,
> tens mais algum truque na manga que me possas ensinar para fazer um novo aqua?


acho que já esgotei tudo quando era truque :yb624:   :yb624:  

agradeço de novo a força que todos me dão,maluco é assim mesmo não desiste facil :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

cá fiaca o trabalho de hoje

já dá para ter uma ideia de como vão ficar as bombas

foi sempre a minha dor de cabeça :Admirado:  vamos lá ver se funciona :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

altamente a ideia, gostei...

continua, tou ansioso por ver mais fotos.... :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas carlos
gostei da ideia,bastante original.
mas agora as perguntas,como vais cobrir esses furos para nao passarem os peixes?

se for com rede ou algo parecido ela depois nao vai entupir,com a coralina?

essas caixas de circulaçao( chamemos-lhe assim ) vao ficar a vista ou vao ficar escondidas atraz da parede?

será que nao vais haver um grande acomular de detritos nessas caixas?

desculpa as questoes mas com ideias como essas ( muito boas ) surgem sempre as duvidas.

----------


## Manuel Faria

Simplesmente espectacular Carlos!!

Tens umas cores nas frags que nem os meus corais têm. Se eu estivesse mais perto :yb665:   :yb665:   Tinhas-me aí todos os dias a chatear-te para aprender umas coisas e comprar-te muitas dessas belas especies.

Parabéns :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Pena estar do outro lado do Atlântico pois iria em teu pedaço de mar pegar umas "pecinhas" para mim.


recebia-te com todo o gosto :SbOk5:  
assim como recebo qualquer um que queira passar um tempo na conversa sobre :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoisson9:   :Coradoeolhos:  




> Tens umas cores nas frags que nem os meus corais têm. Se eu estivesse mais perto  Tinhas-me aí todos os dias a chatear-te para aprender umas coisas e comprar-te muitas dessas belas especies.


quando cá vieres de ferias não deixes de dar aqui um salto a casa, não fica assim tão longe


agora cá fica umas fotos da minha nova maquina  :Coradoeolhos:  



é bom lembrar que a minha sump tem 130cm :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Carlos

Na minha humilde opinião penso que foi má compra!...  :yb665:  
Não vejo o sistema de limpeza automático!...  :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

E tambem de nao ser o novo modelo com as bombas regulaveis por um controlador. Acho que te devias desfazer disso  :yb665:   :yb665:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  
Agora a serio de certeza que com ou sem limpeza automatica com ou sem bombas regulaveis, deve de ser uma besta a tirar caca, depois de ele fazer a "rodagem" e tiver a escumar bem, mete fotos pa gente ver o "The Beast 666"  :SbRequin2: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Manuel Faria

> quando cá vieres de ferias não deixes de dar aqui um salto a casa, não fica assim tão longe


Obrigado pelo convite. :yb677:  

Podes ter a certeza que se tiver tempo vou passar aí.
Mas daquia até às férias ainda falta um tempo.... :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> E tambem de nao ser o novo modelo com as bombas regulaveis por um controlador. Acho que te devias desfazer disso     
> Agora a serio de certeza que com ou sem limpeza automatica com ou sem bombas regulaveis, deve de ser uma besta a tirar caca, depois de ele fazer a "rodagem" e tiver a escumar bem, mete fotos pa gente ver o "The Beast 666"


Boas
Este SuperMarine 300 já é a segunda e ultima versao,por isso é o ultimo modelo até ao momento,pois a questao das novas bombas controlaveis sao para quem quizer de um modo simples aumentar a potençia do skimmer e sua respectiva litragem e tambem de poder ter controlo sobre o aumento de ar de entrada, estas bombas nao vem por base e sao sempre compradas como upgrade aos skimmers, dao realmente outra ALMA aos Bubble King 
Foi uma optima aquisiçao pois é maravilhoso o silencio e a eficaçia a trabalhar, meus parabens Carlos :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Quanto ao aquario nem vou dizer nada pois neste momento nao tenho palavras para o classificar.....uma palavrinha apenas "perfeito" :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas
> Este SuperMarine 300 já é a segunda e ultima versao,por isso é o ultimo modelo até ao momento,pois a questao das novas bombas controlaveis sao para quem quizer de um modo simples aumentar a potençia do skimmer e sua respectiva litragem e tambem de poder ter controlo sobre o aumento de ar de entrada, estas bomas nao vem por base e sao sempre compradas como upgrade aos skimmers, dao realmente outra ALMA aos Bubble King 
> Foi uma optima aquisiçao pois é maravilhoso o silencio e a eficaçia a trabalhar, meus parabens Carlos   
> Quanto ao aquario nem vou dizer nada pois neste momento nao tenho palavras para o classificar.....uma palavrinha apenas "perfeito"


Ah ok Paulo Obrigado pela retficaçao e esclarecimento, mas deve ser de facto muito fixe.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

hoje como tive um tempo livre :Coradoeolhos:  
vou chatear aqui o pessoal com umas fotos da evolução do meu aquário :SbSourire2:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

continuando

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

e.....

















e por ultimo a geral da praxe :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> 


Espectáculo, o layout está fantástico!  :SbOk:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Fogo ja nao ha nada pa dizer do aquario!!!! esta melhor que nunca, todos os buraquinhos aproveitados pa por um coral, espaço com fartura para os peixes nadarem, bastantes corais diferentes nada mais a dizer
5*, espero poder ir ai pa ver o aquario.

 :Palmas:

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Simplesmente brutal(vindo de ti nao se esperava outra coisa), esta mais aliviado, ainda assim continua, bastante povoado :yb624:  

Tenho que ver se vou ai fazer uma visita :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Jose Neves

:Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Está fantastico....

Desapareceram uns peixes???? ou não estão nas fotos?????

----------


## CelsoBastos

Até faz doer as vistinhas  :EEK!:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Como sempre... em grande

Parabéns Carlos

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Desapareceram uns peixes???? ou não estão nas fotos?????


a unica coisa que desapareceu são algumas anthias :Admirado:  mesmo alimentando varias vezes ao dia é um peixe dificel de se adaptar ao meio 



> Tenho que ver se vou ai fazer uma visita





> 5*, espero poder ir ai pa ver o aquario.


ja sabem fico sempre contente por vós receber  :SbOk3:  

o meu obrigado a todos pelos elogios  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## PedroPedroso

boas Carlos

do melhor que tenho visto em todo lado. simplesmente brutal em todos os aspectos, espaço, layout, cores, variedades de espécies, tudo...

merece uma nomeação para aquario do mês na reefcentral...ou em qualquer forum...

parabéns

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Como dizia o outro;só tenho 2 palavras:Im precionante!!! :yb624:  


Continua e força nisso! :yb677:   :tutasla:  

Qualquer dia também te faço uma visita.....

Cumps

Pedro

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Carlos, :Olá:  

O aqua está bastante mais aliviado e fica um espectaculo assim com mais espaço, parabens :Palmas:  ...retiraste a RV mesmo do sistema ou passaste para outro aqua que esteja ligado ao sistema?

Reparei que retiraste pelo menos uma Tunze :yb665:   (costumam dizer que eu sou muito atento aos promenores :HaEbouriffe:  ), porque? foi só essa do lado direito? parece-me continuar a ver a que tens exctamente do lado contrário.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> O aqua está bastante mais aliviado e fica um espectaculo assim com mais espaço, parabens ...retiraste a RV mesmo do sistema ou passaste para outro aqua que esteja ligado ao sistema?


retirei completamente,vendi essa rocha toda e não me parece que esteja a fazer falta ao sistema




> Reparei que retiraste pelo menos uma Tunze (costumam dizer que eu sou muito atento aos promenores ), porque? foi só essa do lado direito? parece-me continuar a ver a que tens exctamente do lado contrário.


não tirei circulação apenas tem lá o buraco da tunze tapado com um crivo,porque o driver avariou e está a arranjar

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> retirei completamente,vendi essa rocha toda e não me parece que esteja a fazer falta ao sistema


 :SbOk2:  É a grande vantagem de se ter muitos litros de água.




> não tirei circulação apenas tem lá o buraco da tunze tapado com um crivo,porque o driver avariou e está a arranjar


ahh, então é isso, ás vezes poderia ser por teres um espaço mais aberto que naturalmente faz com que passe melhor e mais fácilmente as correntes de água.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

como é maré de natal resolvi presentear o meu aquario com um novo reactor de calcio :SbSourire2:  


aqui o expert em salgados :yb624:  aliado a uma preguiça de ter de lavar 36 kilos midia :Whistle:  este foi o resultado 


3 dias depois já tava bom
fica umas fotos atualizadas










e as gerais da praxe

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

a midia era de que marca?

Tá mt bom o teu aqua!!

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Carlos.

Isso sim é um Sr. reactor de cálcio ,acho que o Rui Ferreira de Almeida tinha um igual a esse ,já agora para quantos litros é recomendado.

O pó branco que vem com a midia não faz qualquer mal ao sistema pelo contrario ,a midia não precisa ser lavada. :SbOk:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Apesar de pensar que o pó branco não faz qualquer mal ao sistema, a deltec aconselha vivamente que se lave a midia.

Carlos, muito bom parabens.

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, Mota.

Que belo presente :Palmas:  


E para admirar o teu aquario ainda, nao ter aparecido, na secçao do Aquario do Mes,  da BioAquaria.(fica a dica no ar).

Cada dia melhor, e com tanto crescimento, ja pensas-te num aquarior maior(tipo o do Fernando Soares) :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Eheh tive (nao so eu mas mais o bruno quinzico e o mariani) a "sorte" de ver o aquario do Carlos ao vivo e so posso dizer que ta tudo um espetaculo, tanto o aquario principal como o sistema de propagaçao, e vi la esse reactor, mas na foto nao da a ideia do tamanho do "bicho" É MESMO GRANDE, obrigado Carlos por nos receber na tua casa e vela se arranjas uma casa mais a beira da estrada principal que fartei me de andar a roda pa encontrar a casa!!!! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Carlos
apos quase 3 meses e nao ha novidades?
Que que tens pa gente ver?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

há sempre algumas novidades mas a verdade é que tem dado muita preguiça fotografica :Coradoeolhos: 

mas hoje lá tirei as teias de aranha a maquina e fiz aqui umas fotos rapidas

----------


## António P Sousa

Olá Carlos.

Parabens pelo teu áqua está fenomenal.
Ainda sou novo nestas andanças mas vejo que este deve ser um dos melhores projectos que vi até hoje. :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: .
Continua assim e vai dizendo qualquer coisa.

Um abraço.
António Sousa

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Muito bom! Os corais e peixes estão fantásticos. Esse Naso valmingii vai cresceeeeeeer!!! O sohal e o lineatus "dão-se" bem?

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá Carlos,

aspecto extremamente saudável com belissimas cores!

Abraço,

Rui Feliciano

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

é verdade faço a mesma pergunta que o Ricardo, como se dao os 2? Como foi a sua intruçao?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

nunca é facil a introdução de algum peixe novo em aquarios já com peixes estabelecidos,ainda mais com peixes tipo lineatus 
esse peixe é um terror,até a minha mão ataca quando faço limpeza no aquario

mas eu queria meter um xanturus um shoal e um dejardini junto 

então a unica coisa que pensei que fosse possivel era comprar esses peixes e manter em aquario separados na engorda e para se adaptar o mais possivel a todos os parametros da agua e a comer de todo tipo de comida

estiveram meses nos meus frags, depois juntei todos de uma vez só  :SbSourire2: 

foi porrada ate dizer chega :SbPoisson9:  :SbPoisson9: mas eles lá acabaram todos por se entender
de vez em quando ainda se encrespam uns para os outros,mas já se toleram bem

o Naso valmingii sei que cresce bastante comprei pequenino,mas já cresceu muito é um peixe muito docil e não se mete com ninguem,intertanto quando crescer demais tenho um amigo com um aquario de 4 metros ideal para ele:jmdALEnv

agradeço os elogios do resto de pessoal :Coradoeolhos: é o que nos faz querer fazer sempre mais e melhor :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Jose Neves

5 estrelas

este sabado passarei por ai

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Boas Carlos, Em 1º lugar obrigado pelo convite  :SbOk: .
Não tenho palavras.....ao ver o aquario ao vivo, ESTA LINDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  :JmdEffraye:  :JmdEffraye:  :JmdEffraye:  :JmdEffraye:  :JmdEffraye:  

Meus parabéns.  :tutasla:  :tutasla:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Está um show!

A única coisa que "altarava" era limpar essas algas e coralina dos vidros laterais e traseiro, mas não te censuro...

Sei bem o que isso custa... :yb677:  :tutasla:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> A única coisa que "altarava" era limpar essas algas e coralina dos vidros laterais e traseiro, mas não te censuro...


as algas tem sido o meu cavalo de batalha,mas finalmente tou vencendo :SbSourire2: 

a alga coralina não tiro, gosto de ver o aquario com essa cor

intertanto meto mais umas novidades :JmdALEnvers: 

felizmente o trabalho tem sido muito,e de muitos lados,o que faz com que a paciencia para ir atualizando os topicos não tem sido muita :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Deolinda Almeida Santos

bem eu tambem vou passar aqui o meu mais sincero elogio, ao aquário do sr. Carlos, ele está divinamente lindo...

"o que podemos dizer ao vêr tamanha beleza?"

podemos dizer que o srº Carlos tem muito bom gosto, o que tambem conta muito o facto de esse gosto ser compartilhado pela sua esposa, que tambem gosta muito de aquariofilia..  :Palmas: 

sem duvida já me inspirou para fazer um novo em minha casa.. :SbOk5: 

mas agora neste topico já começa a faltar as fotos de como o aquario já está. com os novos ocupantes (tridacnas) que já tem.. :SbSourire: 

acho que os membros deste forum iriam gostar muito. :Palmas:

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Boas Carlos,

quando arranjas um tempinho para actualizares o teu topico com umas fotos novas?
Depois deste tempo todo já tens novidades para partilhares  :Smile:  ... ou nao?

Nuno

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> quando arranjas um tempinho para actualizares o teu topico com umas fotos novas?
> Depois deste tempo todo já tens novidades para partilhares  ... ou nao?


tenho sim algumas boas :SbSourire24:  outras más :SbSourire2: 

mas acredita que até nem é falta de vontade,apenas o tempo não chega para tudo

mas esta semana sem falta meto aqui umas fotos novas  :SbOk2:

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> boas
> tenho sim algumas boas outras más
> 
> mas acredita que até nem é falta de vontade,apenas o tempo não chega para tudo
> 
> mas esta semana sem falta meto aqui umas fotos novas



"tenho sim algumas boas :SbSourire24:  outras más :SbSourire2: " ... andas com azar (ou percebes muito pouco disto), és dos poucos aqui no forum a quem acontecem coisas más no aquário  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2: 

"mas esta semana sem falta meto aqui umas fotos novas  :SbOk2: "
Queremos ver isso  :SbOk5:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

então cá vai uma atualização da coisa :Coradoeolhos: 

depois de uma luta sem treguas contra as algas que me estavam a tirar do serio :HaEbouriffe:  :HaEbouriffe: 

infelizmente tive uma perda :Icon Cry: 

morreu o meu shoal  :Admirado: tava comigo +/- um ano, peixe estremamente docil que em nada fazia valer o nome de demonio entre os da sua especie

mas falando de coisas melhores cá vai umas fotos atuais :SbSourire24:  :SbSourire24:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

e continua :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

e agora as 3  finais da praxe :SbSourire2: 





e finalmente a geral

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Parabéns Carlos !

Seguramente um dos aquários mais bonitos do forum  :SbOk:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

É pena o sohal....

Deixo uma foto que foi tirada em dezembro passado pa verem algumas diferenças:


 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Carlos, isso esta cada vez melhor então.  :tutasla: 

abraço

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá caro amigo :SbSourire: , és definitavamente melhor aquariofilo do que fotógrafo... :yb665: ..as fotos não revelam a verdadeira beleza do teu, bem cuidado e excepcional, aquário. 
Lamento a perda do teu _ A.Sohal_.

Grande abraço e até breve,

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Carlos,

Muito bom, em relação a fotos anteriores nota-se bem o crescimento dos corais.

O _Acanthurus lineatus_ porta-se bem ou é agressivo para os outros peixes?

Estou a planear fazer uma alteração na população de corais do meu aquário, retirar corais moles e colocar duros tal como fizestes neste teu aquário, na tua opinião dirias que é mais fácil gerir o crescimento de um aquário deste tipo em relação ao um misto (corais duros + moles)?

Estás a utilizar reactor de cálcio? Qual?

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Carlos

Para quem não tem tempo para o aquário, está lindo...espéctacular, isto palavras ditas por ti.
Como já disseram a diferença até nem se nota muito  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Muitos parabêns Carlos.

Abraço

João Alves

----------


## helder_lima

Boas Carlos,

De todos os aqua que vi até hoje, e tendo em conta os meus gostos, está no topo dos aqua mais bonitos que já vi :Vitoria:  Está com umas cores magnificas :Palmas: 
Espero um dia chegar a esse patamar...vou fazer os possiveis :SbSourire: 
Parabens pelo aqua, as fotos estão :EEK!: 5estrelas

Cumprimentos
Helder

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

:Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

antes de mais obrigado a todos pelos elogios :yb677: 

não menospresando isso,será que ninguem tem nada a perguntar sobre o aquario,ou ideia a dar, sobre isto ou aquilo :Coradoeolhos: 

acreditem que gosto muito de meter fotos e todo mundo aplaudir :Admirado: 

mas tambem não acredito que esteja assim tão perfeito, onde não se possa dar uma opinião ou perguntar alguma coisa sobre ele

eu não mordo :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 




> Para quem não tem tempo para o aquário, está lindo...espéctacular, isto palavras ditas por ti.


joão
a falta de tempo está mesmo estampado ai :yb624:  :yb624: 

ou achas que isso tem automanutenção :SbSourire2:  :SbOk5: 




> Muito bom, em relação a fotos anteriores nota-se bem o crescimento dos corais.
> 
> O Acanthurus lineatus porta-se bem ou é agressivo para os outros peixes?
> 
> Estou a planear fazer uma alteração na população de corais do meu aquário, retirar corais moles e colocar duros tal como fizestes neste teu aquário, na tua opinião dirias que é mais fácil gerir o crescimento de um aquário deste tipo em relação ao um misto (corais duros + moles)?
> 
> Estás a utilizar reactor de cálcio? Qual?


quanto a crescimentos não tenho razão de queixa,embora ainda sem perceber o porquê,um ou outro coral a crescer bem  de repente morre sem razão aparente
mas como podem ver ao longo das fotos a maior parte dos meus corais são frags que vou coloquando

o Acanthurus lineatus é o peixe mais terrivel que vi até hoje, ataca tudo que se mexe,até o limpador magnetico leva umas naifadas sempre que se mexe :SbPoisson9: 

tenho muito pouco moles no aquario mas dentro do que tenho não vejo grande agressividade entre eles,desde que não se toquem

neste momento o meu reactor de calcio é um deltec ap1001 que me alimenta este aquario e os aquarios de frags
1 2000*80*60
2 120*50*45
1 150*60*60
1 100*50*45

tenho ainda outro aquario de 120*50*45 onde só tem escumador e iluminação,mais uma das minhas experiencias que mais tarde vou falar nisso 

cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Carlos

Parabéns pelo magnífico sistema!
E leds? Os que compraste, onde andam? Os SPS ainda continuam castanhos... se continuam, é dos leds mesmo?
Ao fim de quanto tempo é que ficaram castanhos debaixo de leds??

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jose Neves

:Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  5 estrelas :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> E leds? Os que compraste, onde andam? Os SPS ainda continuam castanhos... se continuam, é dos leds mesmo?
> Ao fim de quanto tempo é que ficaram castanhos debaixo de leds??


os leds comprei no meu fornecedor de lampadas e balastros eletronicos
mas podem ser aquiridos neste site que são exatamente iguais
LED, Ampoules à led, Lampes led, Néons LED, éclairage LED représente l avenir en associant Ecologie et Economie. Ampoule-leds.fr, votre partenaire LED. Ne vous privez pas de la technologie led et investissez dans les éclairages à LED.

ainda aguentei um mês com os leds,e embora os crescimentos tenham sido +/- o mesmo,as cores com o tempo foram-se,ficou tudo castanho :Admirado: 

então decidi arrancar com a minha primeira ideia para esse aquario

2 mini lusomotamenarcs de 150W com casquilo duplo

embora tenha a certeza que os leds sejam a iluminação do futuro,ainda teram certamente muito que evoluir

tenho feito bastantes experiencias com um amigo meu que é o dono desta fabrica Exporlux (vejam a entrevista da TVI da nova iluminação urbanled)
aficionado tambem por agua salgada temos feito muitos teste na fabrica dele
segundo o laboratorio dele é preciso 30 leds  Luxeon K2 by LED-TECH.de
para termos o mesmo que um HQI de 150 W

e se ele diz eu acredito,é a maior fabrica portuguesa de leds neste momento tecnologia vendida para todo mundo
só para terem a ideia da dimensão da fabrica 
compraram um milhão e 200 mil euros de leds há Philips para serem entregues até dezembro de 2010, só leds porque a fabrica faz os dissipadores, balastros eletronicos, e montagem  

cumprimentos

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Falta umas fotos da pouca parte tecnica que tens  :Coradoeolhos: 
Como é a tua manutençao ao aquario?
Adiciçoes as tpas etc etc....

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Gião

[QUOTE=Carlos Mota;145766]boas



acreditem que gosto muito de meter fotos e todo mundo aplaudir :Admirado: 

mas tambem não acredito que esteja assim tão perfeito, onde não se possa dar uma opinião ou perguntar alguma coisa sobre ele

eu não mordo :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 


 Viva Carlos

Tu não mordes, mas e a nossa consciência...? :yb620: 
A auto manutenção é que seria a perfeição... :yb665: 
 Qual foi a causa das algas...água?...
Claro que o aqua está excelente :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> não menospresando isso,será que ninguem tem nada a perguntar sobre o aquario,ou ideia a dar, sobre isto ou aquilo
> 
> acreditem que gosto muito de meter fotos e todo mundo aplaudir
> 
> mas tambem não acredito que esteja assim tão perfeito, onde não se possa dar uma opinião ou perguntar alguma coisa sobre ele
> 
> eu não mordo


Bem, aproveito as tuas palavras para fazer uma chamada de atenção para o nº excessivo de corais que manténs actualmente nesse aquário, tal como a maioria de nós (eu incluído) deves resistir à tentação de comprar o tal coral colorido que aparece sempre quando menos se espera. Aparentemente com as boas condições que propocionastes, os corais vão desenvolver-se, vai haver perdas e num intervalo de tempo curto o aquário vai ficar apinhado e o espaço vai ser o teu factor limitante. 

O futuro é agora e parece-me que à semelhança do que já se passou com a aquariofilia dos aquários plantados também nos aq. de recife vamos enveredar por uma verdadeira "arquitectura paisagista" aplicada aos nossos aquários. Diria que tal implica além do conhecimento já adquirido sobre as necessidades de cada espécie, o planeamento da sua disposição, do seu número e do espaço necessário para se desenvolverem livremente num conjunto harmonioso e esteticamente bonito no maior nº de anos possível.

Ah, e devias melhorar a tua técnica fotográfica para o pessoal que não pode ir aí ver isso ao vivo ficar mais bem servido!  :Smile:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Bem, aproveito as tuas palavras para fazer uma chamada de atenção para o nº excessivo de corais que manténs actualmente nesse aquário, tal como a maioria de nós (eu incluído) deves resistir à tentação de comprar o tal coral colorido que aparece sempre quando menos se espera. Aparentemente com as boas condições que propocionastes, os corais vão desenvolver-se, vai haver perdas e num intervalo de tempo curto o aquário vai ficar apinhado e o espaço vai ser o teu factor limitante.


Esse comentário fez-me sorrir  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Falta umas fotos da pouca parte técnica que tens
> Como é a tua manutenção ao aquario?
> Adiciçoes as tpas etc etc....


a parte técnica é do mais simples que há
apenas uma grande sump que é metade de um bidão de 1000 litros onde tem o escumador 
tenho como já disse tenho um ap 1001 como reactor de calcio
um profilux a controlar os parâmetros mais básicos ligado a um kits de 4 bombas doseadoras doseando ABC da grotech
agua de reposição é da torneira
e tpas é conforme a necessidade como tenho todo o sistema de frags ligado ao aquario principal de cada vez que aspiro a sujidade dos aquários de frags acabo por fazer uma mudança de agua no principal
gasto uma media de 1200 litros 15 dias/3 semanas




> A auto manutenção é que seria a perfeição...


ouro sobre o azul :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
mas..... :SbRireLarme2:  :SbRireLarme2: 




> Qual foi a causa das algas...água?...


nunca cheguei a saber,fartei-me de aspirar e limpar algas,o teste de nitratos e fostatos dava 0,mas as algas cresciam a olhos vistos :Icon Cry: 
um dia fartei-me  comprei 55 turbos de uma vez só
autênticos corta relva,parecia uma praga de gafanhotos a limpar um campo de milho 
finalmente acabei com elas :SbOk5: 
engraçado é que nos frags em que a agua era a mesmo não aparecia algas :Admirado: 
e dá para entender alguma coisa :Coradoeolhos: 




> Bem, aproveito as tuas palavras para fazer uma chamada de atenção para o nº excessivo de corais que manténs actualmente nesse aquário, tal como a maioria de nós (eu incluído) deves resistir à tentação de comprar o tal coral colorido que aparece sempre quando menos se espera. Aparentemente com as boas condições que propocionastes, os corais vão desenvolver-se, vai haver perdas e num intervalo de tempo curto o aquário vai ficar apinhado e o espaço vai ser o teu factor limitante.


Ricardo
já pareces a minha conciencia :Coradoeolhos: 

engraçado é que esse aquario da maneira que está, não foi aquilo que elaborei para ele
eu queria uma aquario com muitos espaços livres e corais enormes
mas o vicio é uma coisa terrivel
acabei por meter mais rocha e inventando sitio para meter mais um coral ou um fraguizito mais especial
agora tá no que está,dando um trabalhão enorme a podar e cortar corais quase todas as semans para não se tocarem




> O futuro é agora e parece-me que à semelhança do que já se passou com a aquariofilia dos aquários plantados também nos aq. de recife vamos enveredar por uma verdadeira "arquitectura paisagista" aplicada aos nossos aquários. Diria que tal implica além do conhecimento já adquirido sobre as necessidades de cada espécie, o planeamento da sua disposição, do seu número e do espaço necessário para se desenvolverem livremente num conjunto harmonioso e esteticamente bonito no maior nº de anos possível.


dentro desse campo tenho tentado manter as mesmas expecies juntas para haver o menos atrito possível entre espécies,mas é dificílimo senão impossível quando se chega a este ponto o mais certo é acabar por tirar corais e seleccionar os que mais gosto

cá fica então as fotos da parte tecnica

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Esqueceste-te de dizer que tinhas 1 chiller... isso complica 1 pouco mais a parte técnica...  :Coradoeolhos: 

Esse espaço disponível não se assemelha a qualquer sump convencional...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá pessoal.

Aqui esta mais algumas fotos do enorme sistema do companheiro Carlos Mota, foi no passado dia 29 que eu e o companheiro Joaquim Galinhas resolvemos fazer uma visita relâmpago ao Porto e ver com os nossos proprios olhos este sistema digno de um viciado e de verdadeiro amigo de longa data, obrigado Carlos pelo arroz com feijão estava 5 estrelas. :Palmas: 
Não tenho nada a dizer de negativo deste sistema o unico problema é que fica mesmo muito longe se fosse aqui perto era só  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5: .


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá pessoal.

Aqui vao mais umas fotos.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbOk:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Voltas te entao a por os frags ligados ao aquario, o sisema ja conta com quantos litros?
O A B C deve te sair um pouco carote para tantos litros...
Para ti o profilux é melhor do que doseador da grotech?
O profilux alem de fazedr deseador faz mediçoes é?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## karan bhaskar trivedi

boas,
o aquário ta 5* boa sote. 
karan trivedi

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva Carlos
 Grotech abc + Reactor de Cálcio (com que media?)...não chegava só o Rc com rowalit c+ e as mudanças de água grandes que fazes?
 Há mesmo necessidade ou é ...feeling?

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Está muito porreiro!Tenho mesmo de te fazer uma visita!

Tens mais A;B;C e material nessa estante que muitas lojas!

Já agora como fazes para ir buscar a agua para as TPA's?

Força e bom trabalho!

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas



> Esqueceste-te de dizer que tinhas 1 chiller... isso complica 1 pouco mais a parte técnica... 
> 
> Esse espaço disponível não se assemelha a qualquer sump convencional...


o chiller está ligado, mas apenas a fazer coçecas ao sistema era bom quando tinha mil litros de agua,agora com 3 mil apenas dá para manter a 27 graus ligado 24/24
 a sump não é das mais convencionais :SbSourire2: mas é a melhor que tive até hoje :SbOk:  




> Voltas te entao a por os frags ligados ao aquario, o sisema ja conta com quantos litros?
> O A B C deve te sair um pouco carote para tantos litros...
> Para ti o profilux é melhor do que doseador da grotech?
> O profilux alem de fazedr deseador faz mediçoes é?


nunca fiz as contas mas devo ter +/- 3 mil litros de agua

uso garrafões de ABC de 5 litros na tentativa de ficar  mais barato,mas....

o profilux é um dos computadores mais completos que vi até hoje

já tendo o computador fica muito mais barato comprar as bombas doseadoras da GHL que o sistema da Grotech

alem de ser muito mais facil de as regular com o profilux 




> Grotech abc + Reactor de Cálcio (com que media?)...não chegava só o Rc com rowalit c+ e as mudanças de água grandes que fazes?
> Há mesmo necessidade ou é ...feeling? 
> __________________


a midia que uso a a nova da deltec com magnesio podem ver aqui
:: OCEANREEF ::

o A B C é apenas um complemento para as cores

agora se só o reactor de calcio e as mudanças de agua chegavam :SbQuestion2: 

sem duvida que sim :SbOk2: 

mas...... :SbSourire2: falta sempre o querer mais e melhor :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 





> Está muito porreiro!Tenho mesmo de te fazer uma visita!
> 
> Já agora como fazes para ir buscar a agua para as TPA's?


a porta tá aberta :SbSourire24:  basta me avisar antes :SbOk: 

podes ver nos meus topicos como vou buscar a agua 

motobomba e um bidão de 1000 litros  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

BOas Carlos




> o profilux é um dos computadores mais completos que vi até hoje


Deves de tar enganado a bomba so faz isto:




> Caractarísticas:
> 
> 8 canais de comunicação para lâmpadas "dimmable" ou "non-dimmable". Podem ser programadas separadamente. 
> Amanhecer ou crepúsculo 
> Simulação lunar baseado no calendário 
> Simulador de nuvens através de um gerador aleatório. Calculador de tempestades 
> Programação de dias chuvosos 
> Pausa nas bombas para alimentação 
> Controlador de bombas de circulação (marés e simulação de ondas) 
> ...


Nao deve de ser este  :SbSourire2:  :JmdALEnvers: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Anthony, esse profilux deve ser carote!

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Anthony, esse profilux deve ser carote!


Sim Pedro por volta dos 400 e poucos .

 :SbOk3:

----------


## helder_lima

Boas pessoal RF, 

Têm aqui um link onde podem ver a descrição ao promenor e com um preço um pouco mais baixo :yb665: 

Cumprimentos
Helder

----------


## helder_lima

> Boas pessoal RF, 
> 
> Têm aqui um link onde podem ver a descrição ao promenor e com um preço um pouco mais baixo
> 
> Cumprimentos
> Helder


GHL ProfiLux II Plus Aquariencomputer, vom PC konf. en venta en eBay.es (finaliza el 23-jun-09 21:56:54 H.Esp)

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Carlos, quais são as caracteristicas dessa tua mtotobomba?

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

podes ver aqui tudo neste topico

http://www.reefforum.net/f242/fumacas-nortenho-10488/

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Pedro 
Comprei uma motobomba na semana passada pa ir buscar agua tambem, a minha comprei no AKI custou 179 mais a mangueira com 40m por volta dos 45, a bomba tem 1.36cv tem um poder de sucçao de 7m de altura e eleva a 30m.
Carlos, a tua bomba tem uma valvula de anti-retorno onde engata a mangueira de sucçao?
Como fazes pa ferrar a bomba?
É que ou eu nao apanhei o jeito ainda ou e complicado ferrala.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas Anthony!

A bomba que te referes é esta:

AKI

?

Os conectores são de que diâmetro?19 ou 25?

Qual é o debito de agua?

Em relação ao barulho, faz muito?

Cumps

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas Anthony!
> 
> A bomba que te referes é esta:
> 
> AKI
> 
> ?
> 
> Os conectores são de que diâmetro?19 ou 25?
> ...


Boas Pedro 
Sim é essa mesmo.
A mangueira de sucçao ja vem incluido, com 7m, a que sai do motor é de 25.
O debito vai depender da altura que for usada, mas na caixa diz 7m3 por hora ou seja 7000L/h, levei 225L e enchi em +/- 5 minutos e nao tava no maximo.
Barulho sempre faz um pouco mas nada de mais.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Funciona a gasolina certo?

Consome muito?

Depois de utilizars levas com agua doce?

Cumps

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Funciona a gasolina certo?
> 
> Consome muito?
> 
> Depois de utilizars levas com agua doce?
> 
> Cumps


Boas

Nao sei se consome muito, 1º so a usei uma vez e depois tenho gasto mais gasolina porque inda ando a ver com aquilo ferra como deve de ser...
Sim tenho que lavar sempre depois de ir buscar agua salgada.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Carlos, a tua bomba tem uma valvula de anti-retorno onde engata a mangueira de sucçao?
> Como fazes pa ferrar a bomba?


sim, tem de ter ou é melhor comprares uma valvula antiretorno porque de outra maneira é quase impossivel ferrar se a descida for acentuada

na minha motobomba cada deposito de um litro dá para tirar uma media de 1200 litros

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> boas
> 
> 
> 
> sim, tem de ter ou é melhor comprares uma valvula antiretorno porque de outra maneira é quase impossivel ferrar se a descida for acentuada
> 
> na minha motobomba cada deposito de um litro dá para tirar uma media de 1200 litros


Sim Carlos a minha tem mas aquilo é uma cagada, a valvula é tipo uma tampinha em plastico com um peso dentro que se tiveres sorte ela tapa bem, entao aconselhas por uma valvula de anti retorno de pvc na mangueira de sucçao?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> aconselhas por uma valvula de anti retorno de pvc na mangueira de sucçao?


é o que faz comprar coisas chinocas :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

a minha tem uma valvula que até o ar produzido pelo rotor faz com que faça a sucção pretendida e necessaria para encher o cano de pesca bastando para isso que esteja com a pinha debaixo de agua

mas acho que resolves o problema cortando o tudo de pesca e metendo uma valvula antiretorno boa

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

hoje passou-me mais uma ideia maluca pela cabeça :Coradoeolhos: 

retirei todos os meus cirurgiões do aquario principal

estou a pensar meter lá 
5 Zebrasoma flavescens
3 Zebrasoma xanthurum
1 Acanthurus sohal
1 Acanthurus leucosternon

será possivel ? :SbSourire2: 

podem me chamar maluco e todo tipo de nomes feios :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

mas gostaria de saber a opinião sincera :SbOk5:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> boas
> 
> hoje passou-me mais uma ideia maluca pela cabeça
> 
> retirei todos os meus cirurgiões do aquario principal
> 
> estou a pensar meter lá 
> 5 Zebrasoma flavescens
> 3 Zebrasoma xanthurum
> ...



Olá Carlos

Vindo de ti não poderia esperar outra coisa, em relação aos peixes que queres colocar, em minha opinião desde que introduzidos todos ao mesmo tempo, penso que irá ser um desafio e dos grandes.
Força nisso..........e coloca fotos....para nos deliciarmos com isso.

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá:  Carlos

No que diz respeito ao sohal e leucosternon, não sei bem o resultado, agora os Zebrasoma teram que ser todos ao mesmo tempo e do mesmo tamanho, se não os mais pequenos vão ser judiados! Vejo isso nos meus.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

obrigado aos dois pela opinião :SbOk: 

mas já estou a ver que não consigo acordar o resto do pessoal :SbSourire2: 

então aqui vai mais uma foto da minha sump :yb665: 

aceita-se palpites para qual deles é que tira para caca  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> boas
> 
> obrigado aos dois pela opinião
> 
> mas já estou a ver que não consigo acordar o resto do pessoal
> 
> então aqui vai mais uma foto da minha sump
> 
> aceita-se palpites para qual deles é que tira para caca


O FIlter bag??  :Admirado: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Marcos Martins

> O FIlter bag??


heheh, era isso mesmo que ia dizer..
desde que pus o meu quase todos os dias o tenho de limpar com a maquina de pressão..
E sai mesmo muito lixo!  :SbOk: 
Abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> estou a pensar meter lá 
> 5 Zebrasoma flavescens
> 3 Zebrasoma xanthurum
> 1 Acanthurus sohal
> 1 Acanthurus leucosternon


E que tal um cardume de hepatus?  :SbOk3: 




> heheh, era isso mesmo que ia dizer..
> desde que pus o meu quase todos os dias o tenho de limpar com a maquina de pressão..
> E sai mesmo muito lixo! 
> Abraço


Eu diria que é o escumador mais próximo do tubo de queda de água para a sump  :Whistle:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> O FIlter bag??


 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

este pessoal anda muito esperto para o meu gosto :SbOk2: 

realmente é a melhor ajuda que um escumador pode ter




> E que tal um cardume de hepatus?


cheguei a pensar nisso ,mas os hepatus é o peixe mais burro que conheço

meti um pequenino,e todos os dias tenho de o ir apanhar  nas caixas de decantação,raio de peixe burro :SbPoisson9: 

atualização de maluqueira

meti 
1 Acanthurus sohal
5 Zebrasoma flavescens
1 Zebrasoma xanthurum
1 hepatus
1 Zebrasoma Dejardini
1 Naso Elegans

tenhos os outros 2 Zebrasoma xanthurum nos aquarios de frags,mas acho não vou meter :Coradoeolhos: 

ainda falta entrar o Acanthurus leucosternon,estou a dar tempo ao shoal de se ambientar,o  peixe quando chegou fiquei maravilhado

lindo, bom tamanho,gordo, perfeito :Whistle: 

depois de o meter no aquario acho que é cego, passa a vida num canto quando sai para dar uma volta, vai contra os corais e rochas  como se não visse nada a frente dele 
contudo continuo gordo e bonito e muito calmo :Icon Cry: vamos a ver se ele recupera :Coradoeolhos: 


escusado dizer que tá tudo com pontos brancos  :yb624:  :yb624: 

vamos lá ver como vai correr :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Agora só faltam as fotos!

Eu tb adoro Cirugioes!

Depois de ter nadado no Mexico junto de um cardume de Acanthurus Coeruleus enormes fiquei deveras apaixonado por esta especie de peixes!

No meu futuro Aqua vou juntar aos Zebrasoma flavescens,Zebrasoma xanthurum e Hepatus que já tenho,1 Zebrasoma Dejardini, 1 Zebrasoma Veliferum, 1 Zebrasoma Scopas e 1 Acanthurus Leucosternon!!!

Há quem diga que é muito cirugião, mas como já disse, adoro esta especie!!

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá: 

Não é que seja muitos cirugiões Pedro, o problema é que são muitos zebrasomas, esses sim não se dão nada bem uns com os outros. Eu ja me vejo arasca com 3  :HaEbouriffe: 

Tenho que passar ai um destes dias agora nas ferias Carlos  :Coradoeolhos:  coitados dos peixes! eles mal chegam ai são logo avisados que não podem sequer tocar nos corais, eles nem sabem onde se meterem  :yb624:

----------


## Jose Neves

perde algum tempo e tira uma fotos dessa maluqueira

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Não é que seja muitos cirugiões Pedro, o problema é que são muitos zebrasomas, esses sim não se dão nada bem uns com os outros. Eu ja me vejo arasca com 3


O tanque em principio vai ter 200*100*75 ou 65(ainda n decidi), portanto acho que vão ter muito espaço...penso eu de k!

Eu agora tenho num de 120*40*50 2 cirugioes, andam sempre as turras, mas acho k isso tb faz parte...desde que não sem matem, até movimenta o aquario!

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá: 

Eu tenho 7 cirugioes e so tenho problemas com o zebrasomas, posso te dizer que não adianta o tamhanho do aquario, eles sabendo que á um peixe x ali não descansam principalmente quando sao diferentes uns dos outros por isso 5 zebrasomas diferentes vai dar raia! A por se fosse hoje punha os todos iguais, flavescens, o efeito visal é espectacular e parecem ser os mais calmos sendo todos iguas claro.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

cá vai uma atualização depois de ferias :Coradoeolhos: 

os zebrassomas no inicio foi dificel,mas agora já se toleram  :SbSourire2:  de vez em quando dão uma corrida uns nos outros,mas até dá vida ao aquario

infelizmente o shoal morreu :yb620: nunca comeu e esteve sempre num canto até morrer andando varias vezes pelo aquario indo contra tudo :Admirado: 

sinceramente não percebo o que o peixe tenha tido,pois para atingir o tamanho em que veio devia comer bem,enfim....mais um misterio dos aquarios

de qualquer maneira já tenho outro shoal na engorda nos frags,

espero bem que ele aguente a porrada que vai levar quando entrar :SbPoisson9:  :SbPoisson9: 

fica uma foto

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Para variar continua uma pequena grande maravilha e se bem que a foto esteja bem gira...isso ao vivo é outra coisa, quando crescer quero um igual!  :Smile: 

Abraço,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Carlos e companheiros......
Faz muito tempo que eu não entro no forum e vejo que seu aqua está muito bonito.
Infelizmente meu nanoreef de 120 L terá de ser desmontado pois estou a fazer mudança de cidade até o final do ano......mudaremos para o litoral norte de São Paulo - Brasil, Cidade de Caraguatatuba.
Mas para a minha alegria lá terei água salgada e mais uma vez o apoio de minha esposa para aumentar os litros de água de meu aquario que vai para os 400 L.

Vejo que seu reef está muito lindo cheio de cores e vida abundante.
Parabéns por nos mostrar essa maravilha para nós.

Abraços!!!

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas





> Boas Carlos e companheiros......
> Faz muito tempo que eu não entro no forum e vejo que seu aqua está muito bonito.
> Infelizmente meu nanoreef de 120 L terá de ser desmontado pois estou a fazer mudança de cidade até o final do ano......mudaremos para o litoral norte de São Paulo - Brasil, Cidade de Caraguatatuba.
> Mas para a minha alegria lá terei água salgada e mais uma vez o apoio de minha esposa para aumentar os litros de água de meu aquario que vai para os 400 L.
> 
> Vejo que seu reef está muito lindo cheio de cores e vida abundante.
> Parabéns por nos mostrar essa maravilha para nós.


eu é que fico contente de o poder mostrar a pessoas como tu,que iniciaram este forum do qual tirei 90% de tudo que sei da aquriofilia salgada

só vòs tenho é a agradeçer por tudo que me foram ensinando ao longo dos tempos

mas falando de assuntos mais desagradaveis :SbRireLarme2: 

no domingo o meu escumador da BK deixou de funcionar pensei que fosse algo a entupir a bomba pois trabalhava e não puxava agua

desmontando a bomba deparei-me com algo me deixou  :EEK!: 

fica as fotos





até no melhor pano ,cai a nódoa :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Carlos

Isso tá muito feio!...
A culpa é da globalização...

Mas segundo me foi transmitido, a BK dá aos seus clientes uma garantia vitalícia...
Até que ponto é que isso é verdade?
Temos agora uma oportunidade para verificar...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Há o ditado "vender gato por lebre"... neste caso terá sido "vender aço por aço inoxidável"...  :SbQuestion2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Nossa, incrivel o que aconteceu Carlos.
Nunca vi algo por minhas bandas..... :EEK!: 

Creio que é obrigação da empresa lhe repor a peça danificada.

Um absurdo!!!

Abraços!

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Mas segundo me foi transmitido, a BK dá aos seus clientes uma garantia vitalícia...


não me parece :Admirado: 




> Creio que é obrigação da empresa lhe repor a peça danificada.


quanto a isso não tenho razão de queixa foi-me enviado um novo rotor
apenas pelas fotos e pela factura a comprovar a garantia
pediram que envia-se para lá o rotor da forma mais barata posssivel

mas como aqui o zezinho nasceu com azar :Icon Cry:  :Icon Cry: 

chegou da forma como as fotos documentam :EEK!:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

como estou a pensar fazer aqui umas mudanças :Coradoeolhos: 

fica as ultimas fotos antes de o fazer :SbSourire2: 

as tias na fofoca :SbBaiserProfilDroit:

----------


## HelderPinto

Este aqua está deslumbrante!! Ao vivo ainda melhor!
Quanto a peixes, do melhor. Corais, sem palavras!!
Força nisso!  :yb677:  :yb677:  :SbOk3:

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Olá Carlos Mota

O teu aquario está cada vez mais parecido com um verdadeiro recife :SbOk: 
Não há palavras para descrever tal maravilha. :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 
Como sabes acompanhei o desenrolar do teu antigo aquario e deste tb :Pracima: 
É de lovar o excelente desenvolvimento e crescimento das tuas especies :yb677:  :Palmas:  :yb677:  :Palmas: 

Quem sabe um dia volte à carga eu mesmo.... mas nunca serei como tu :yb665:  sim o teu empanho é de *****

Um abraço e vai colucando fotos :yb663:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Pedro.




> Mas segundo me foi transmitido, a BK dá aos seus clientes uma garantia vitalícia...


A onde é que isso está escrito?

Olá Carlos.

É preciso ter azar mesmo, eu tenho um BK300 á 2 anos a trabalhar no meu sistema e nunca tive qualquer problema pelo contrario raramente limpo a bomba e quando me lembro vou ver está ok "limpinha".

As mudanças vai passar pela troca de escumador  :SbSourire2:  por um Deltec vai por aprova os "novos" escumadores, vai dando noticias do seu desempenho.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> A onde é que isso está escrito?


Foi-me transmitido pelo membro 'João Silva'. Disse-mo de forma convicta...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Quem sabe um dia volte à carga eu mesmo.... mas nunca serei como tu sim o teu empenho é de *****


Marco
eu sou das pessoas que não esquecem 

se algum dia voltares a carga,estou aqui para te recompensar pelo azar que tives-te no nosso negocio




> As mudanças vai passar pela troca de escumador  por um Deltec vai por aprova os "novos" escumadores, vai dando noticias do seu desempenho.


Rogerio
essa vai ser uma das mudanças,mas não vou tirar o BK, desisti de o vender
vou meter os dois taco a taco
como já falamos varias vezes,para mim não existe  escumação sobredimensionada
se não fosse pelos  em vez de dois metia 4 escumadores juntos

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> essa vai ser uma das mudanças


Iremos ver um aquário cheiro de Cirurgiões!?
Iremos ver um aquário cheiro de Anjos!?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Iremos ver um aquário cheiro de Cirurgiões!?
> Iremos ver um aquário cheiro de Anjos!?


Pedro
tambem não é para esagerar 

Cirurgiões já tenho doze neste momento(acho que chega) :Coradoeolhos: 

anjos por mais bonitos que sejam :SbSourire2: adoro os meus corais :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> essa vai ser uma das mudanças


30 Anémonas e 60 Ocellaris?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> como já falamos varias vezes,para mim não existe escumação sobredimensionada
> se não fosse pelos  em vez de dois metia 4 escumadores juntos


Boas Carlos

Concordo e descordo contigo nessa questao.
Cada vez é mais sabido que os corais gostam de nutrientes e um POUCO de nitratos.
A questao passa se tiveres 2 escumadores sobredimensionados para o teu sistema e nao tens carga organica para eles, quem vai acabar por se recentir serao os corais, no entanto se tiveres uma boa carga organica no aquario, que é o teu caso, acho que nao sera sobredimensionado.

Eu no aquario antigo tinha o BM250 a trabalhar tava tudo bem, quando chegou o AP851 meti os 2 a trabalhar, pois em 2/3 dias uma histrix que tinha branquea quase toda, cortei os pedaços que sobrou e no dia a seguir foi se tudo, passado outro dia a calendrium tava fechada, na conversa como Paulo Oliveira chegamos a possivel conclusao de excesso de escumaçao, desliguei o BM250 espetei com rotifferes la pa dentro, no dia a seguir era uma maravilha, a calendrium tava toda aberta.
Sera ou nao?
Leva me a crer que sim, eram 4500L de escumaçao para um aquario de 750L.

Essa é a minha experiencia com isso e a minha opiniao a seu respeito.




> 30 Anémonas e 60 Ocellaris?


Pedro, 

frio frio frio  :Coradoeolhos: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> essa vai ser uma das mudanças


Será a implementação de uma BB ('Bare Bottom') !?

Troca de SPS por LPS!?

Troca de SPS por ricordeas!?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Pois eu sei qual é a mudança que o Carlos irá fazer, pois no fim de Agosto tive o previlêgio de ver in loco todo o sistema!

E fique sem palavras!

Como é obvio não irei divulgar o que o Carlos me disse na altura, mas que irá ser uma boa mudança, isso não tenho duvídas! De resto algo que já estamos habituados em tudo o que o Carlos faz!

 :tutasla:  :tutasla:  :tutasla: 

Continua com o bom trabalho!

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

não existe segredo nenhum :Coradoeolhos: 
apenas não disse logo porque nem me passou pela cabeça que cria-se assim tanta curiosidade :JmdALEnvers: 

a minha ideia é apenas tirar as bombas tunze e meter 4 vortech :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> a minha ideia é apenas tirar as bombas tunze e meter 4 vortech


Só isso!? hum... isso 'qualquer um faz'... hum... é só comprar...  :Smile: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Se tiveres 1600 a mais "qualquer" um faz, realmente! :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Eu no aquario antigo tinha o BM250 a trabalhar tava tudo bem, quando chegou o AP851 meti os 2 a trabalhar, pois em 2/3 dias uma histrix que tinha branquea quase toda, cortei os pedaços que sobrou e no dia a seguir foi se tudo, passado outro dia a calendrium tava fechada, na conversa como Paulo Oliveira chegamos a possivel conclusao de excesso de escumaçao, desliguei o BM250 espetei com rotifferes la pa dentro, no dia a seguir era uma maravilha, a calendrium tava toda aberta.
> Sera ou nao?
> Leva me a crer que sim, eram 4500L de escumaçao para um aquario de 750L.


Antony

quanto a esse caso que te aconteceu eu posso dizer exatamente o contrario,pois como sabes tinha 3 escumadores na minha sump
como os meti a venda e acabei por os vender mais rapido do que esperava fiquei apenas com o BK que infelizmente acabou por avariar
resultado pedi a pessoa que me comprou a deltec ap850 para aguardar uns dias
uma possilopora branqueou nesse mesmo dia peça essa que tinha nascido aqui

o que quero dizer com isso,é que temos muitas variantes no aquario onde não temos certeza de nada
tudo que dizemos vai da nossa experiencia
podemos ter sucesso,com metodos diferentes
assim como podemos fazer igual a um amigo nosso onde copiamos tudo que ele faz e nunca chegar lá

respeito a tua opinião e muitas vezes tenho seguido conselhos aqui postos

mas disso tiro a minha experiencia

uma delas é que da agua do mar não se consegue retirar nada com um  escumador

se a nossa luta para manter corais é tentar ter uma agua pobre em nutrientes

nada como  ter a melhor e maior escumação que nos seja permitido pelos nossos  

eu prefiro ter 2 grandes escumadores que nada retirem da agua 

que só um a borrar-se todo :SbSourire2:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> boas
> 
> 
> 
> Antony
> 
> quanto a esse caso que te aconteceu eu posso dizer exatamente o contrario,pois como sabes tinha 3 escumadores na minha sump
> como os meti a venda e acabei por os vender mais rapido do que esperava fiquei apenas com o BK que infelizmente acabou por avariar
> resultado pedi a pessoa que me comprou a deltec ap850 para aguardar uns dias
> ...


Concordo com tudo o que disses te, é a tal expressao, cada aquario é um aquario.
Mas no caso que dizes é o oposto do que disse, tambem nao acredito que tenha sido por mero dia (?) que os parametros tenham alterado e que podesse levar a poccilopora a braquear, alias iria mais depressa uma acropora do que uma poccilopora, que do que vejo sao extremamente resistentes.

Mas deixo a questao, podera um excesso de escumaçao + poucos peixes + poucos corais, a um braqueamento?
Agua com muito poucos nutrientes podera levar aos branqueamentos?
Acho que sera uma boa discussao.... 

Escumaçao ao nao, muita ou pouca, com ou sem nutrientes, com ou sem nitratos, o que é certo é que tens o sistema que tens, que por sinal é fabuloso  :Coradoeolhos: , 

Mete mas é uns updates  :Whistle: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

cá vai mais uma atualização do meu sistema




incrivel :EEK!:  com apenas uma hora de trabalho


9 kilos de midia deltec antifostatos para ver se é desta que me livro das algas

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

hoje andei a brincar com um brinquedo novo :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Carlos

Falta-te é o acompanhamento o photoshop  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: .

Abraço

João Alves

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Carlos,

Conta lá qual é o brinquedo novo... nova lente para a máquina? nova máquina?  :yb665: 





> Falta-te é o acompanhamento o photoshop .


Com uma boa máquina e uma boa técnica fotográfica, o photoshop não é preciso para nada...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

minha maquina nova :yb624:  :yb624: 

e claro, alguma imaginação e paciencia :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ora ai ta a grande maquina, tou a ponderar comprar uma tambem, espero que nao te importes a copia....  :Coradoeolhos: 

Elas ficaram muito fixe   :yb624: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Curiosamente recentemente também andava à procura duma lupa para tentar ver os parasitas dos pontos brancos  :SbSourire2:  Qual a ampliação dessa?

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Qual a ampliação dessa?


não faço a minima ideia comprei nos chineses
custou 6   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:EEK!:  6 ?????

Já foste enganado aqui isso fica por 3... as de 6 são de marca tipo CANON, OLIMPYUS ou CARL ZEISS  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Grande Carlos, tudo á espera da tua nova máquina e das lentes macro que tinhas comprado e afinal trata-se de uma simples lupa chinesa  :SbOk5:  

Mais uma vez fica provado que em aquariofilia os metodos mais simples são os mais eficazes e não é preciso ser rico para ter um bom sistema.

Um abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas


começou o pricipio do fim deste aquario :Coradoeolhos: 

foi preparado um aquario de 240*60*50 para receber os frags resultantes do aquario 

vai ser tudo fragado e vendido

fica as fotos




21 metros de prateleiras :SbSourire2: será que chega :Whistle:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

ehehehe nao sei se chega.... ou talvez sim  :yb665: 

Outra coisa essas bancadas aguentam o peso? parece que o aquario só ta poisado a frente e atrás.... ou não?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas





> Outra coisa essas bancadas aguentam o peso? parece que o aquario só ta poisado a frente e atrás.... ou não?


sim só tem 4 pernas e apenas tá pousado nas laterias do aquario
meteria o dobro do peso em cima sem problemas nenhum
agora que falaste nisso esqueci-me de meter 4 parafusos, pois tá apenas presa  pelos encaixes  :SbSourire2: 

amanha já trato disso :SbSourire24:  


Cumprimentos

----------


## Marcos Martins

> boas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sim só tem 4 pernas e apenas tá pousado nas laterias do aquario
> meteria o dobro do peso em cima sem problemas nenhum
> agora que falaste nisso esqueci-me de meter 4 parafusos, pois tá apenas presa  pelos encaixes 
> 
> ...


Boas,
sempre a desafiar as leis da gravidade!!!
heheh, mas o que é certo é que não cai...
Abraço

----------


## António Paulo Simões

Onde se arranjam os ferros para montar uma bancada dessas?

Cpts,
Paulo Simões

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Sempre a inventar (no bom sentido claro está) este homem! :tutasla: 

Tomára a muitas lojas ter um aquário desses para ter os corais...

Que luz tem aí?
Impressão minha ou o lado direito parece um pouco às escuras?!... :Admirado:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas



> Sempre a inventar (no bom sentido claro está) este homem!



a culpa em parte é de um senhor que me fez uma visita quando eu tinha discus, veio com uma conversa  :Cool:  que o meu aquario era bonito e tal :SbSourire2: mas bonito bonito ficaria um salgado  :yb624:  :yb624: 

deixou a semente que deu os frutos que se vê :Coradoeolhos:  




> Que luz tem aí?
> Impressão minha ou o lado direito parece um pouco às escuras?!...



ainda falta levar mais um lumenarcs
é para levar 3 só que na altura não tinha nenhum em stock



cumprimentos

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ainda outro dia estava a relembrar essa visita com a patroa!!!  :Olá: 

E diz lá que a mudança não valeu a pena? :SbClown:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> E diz lá que a mudança não valeu a pena?


valeu sim senhor :SbOk: 

aqui fica as ultimas fotos deste aquario







um dia destes vou abrir novo topico com a nova montagem

este finaliza por cá :Coradoeolhos: 

cumprimentos

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

É pena a desmontagem do aquario mas tenho a certeza que o próximo será tão bom ou melhor que este.

Acho que só merece uma coisa:
 :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  

 :Xmascheers:

----------


## Marco Carvalho

> boas
> 
> um dia destes vou abrir novo topico com a nova montagem



Boas Carlos,

Como sempre o teu...teus aquários estão ***** :yb677:  :Palmas:  :yb677:  :Palmas:  :yb677:  :Pracima: 

Acompanhei o desenrolar do teu aquario anterior e agora este. :SbOk3: 

Não percebo é pq que vais desmanchar este que têm tão pouco tempo  :Admirado: e está em excelente estado  :Palmas:  Parece que estamos mesmo no mar vermelho :SbOk: 

Já vi algumas fotos do novo aquário de fragos :tutasla: 

Um abraço e Feliz Natal :Xmascheers: 

Continua a sopreender-nos com essas maravilhas :Olá: 

Marco Nunes Carvalho

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Não percebo é pq que vais desmanchar este que têm tão pouco tempo e está em excelente estado  Parece que estamos mesmo no mar vermelho


existem varias razões para eu desmontar o aquário

uma delas é tentar fazer melhor, quer na montagem quer na selecção dos próprios corais

sabes que é engraçado que com o tempo a nossa maneira de ver as coisas mudam
eu no inicio era como muita gente que o que queria era comprar corais grandes e bonitos, ser o primeiro a escolher das importações comprar aquele mais especial
com o tempo e experiencia a maneira de ver as coisas mudam
este aquário  que vou montar é só para meter frags,é certo que a ideia é chegar a ter corais grandes e bonitos, mas corais escolhidos e seleccionados já com tempo de maturação e não coisas acabadas de importar

muito especialmente porque ainda não vi coral nenhum que não sofra mutações depois de entrar nos nossos sistemas
seja a nível de cor ou até formato e crescimentos
tenho aqui corais que chegam lindíssimos e que com o tempo mudam totalmente chegando ao ponto de estagnarem e muitos mesmo acabarem por virar horríveis  totalmente sem cor
enquanto outros até nem são grande coisa mas adaptam-se muito bem com grandes crescimentos e os crescimentos trazem sempre cores bonitas
mas isso são ideias onde vou colocar no próximo tópico assim que arranjar um nome porreiro para esta montagem seguinte  :Coradoeolhos: 

cumprimentos

----------


## Olavo Pires

Ola Carlos Mota tudo bem ?
Sou o Olavo e moro perto da Amadora, gostaria de saber onde posso comprar todas as peças que tu utilizas-te para juntar os vidros e fazer a montagem e colagem do aquario?

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> 


 :yb677:

----------


## Ana Claudia

Ola =) Desde ja os meus parabens, o teu aquario esta o sonho de qualquer aquarifilista.
Gostei muito de o conhecer no almoço da bubbles.




> ...


Diga-me uma coisa que peixe lindo é este???
Bem todos os que tem sao lindos, mas este chamou particularmente a minha atençao.

Estou a construir um novo sistema e gostava de ter a sua opiniao como experiente que é.

Desde já obrigada.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

olá Ana

o peixe em causa é um Synchiropus stellatus (red)

por acaso muito engraçado

dentro da minhas possibilidades irei dar a minha opinião concerteza

este sistema já não existe.foi desmontado para montar o http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....III&highlight=

----------

